# Off balance after high fever? Possible roseola?



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

My son doesn't seem to be suffering from any more random fevers (been almost 24 hrs now) but I noticed that he is off balance when he walks. He "acts" drunk so to speak. Could he be suffering from an ear infection that is throwing off his sense of balance? Anyone have a simlar experience? I'm also cross posting in health and healing.

This morning, I noticed he also has a very fine, very light (hardly noticable)non-raised rash on his face and trunk- could it be roseola? The individual dots are pink and no halo.

Thanks!


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

mmm, without seeing the rash it's hard to determine, but it could very well be. However when my dd had roseola once the fever broke she was her normal self again.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

The lack of balance could be because of fluid in the ear and maybe not connected to the rash. DD just had this this past week - fell off a chair way more times than I think in the past month or two. Add that in to a growth spurt and she's got bruises everywhere.
















hope it all gets better soon!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

My Dd had a bad ear infection. The eardrum burst sunday afternoon. She was very tipsy and unbalanced all monday.


----------



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

I went out and got my son some "natural" ear drops with just essential oils ect.. within 20 min of putting it in his ears, he was a different baby! He wasn't tipsy anymore and wasn't whining as much.. plus, his rash is almost gone (so I really do think it was roseola since he suffered from 3-4 days of 103+ temps).. I think I have my baby back! Thanks for the help!


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

I am glad to hear that your child is feeling better. My first thought was something going on with the ears OR possible Hand, Foot, Mouth Disease. Sometimes the blisters on the bottoms of the feet can make walking uncomfortable and the child will overcompensate while walking.


----------

